# No political discussions but political ads are OK?



## eugeneherman (Nov 12, 2009)

It seems one of our banner ads can ask a questions that our SOTW rules disallow?


----------



## Nefertiti (Feb 2, 2003)

I've never seen a political ad on here.......... am I missing it?


----------



## eugeneherman (Nov 12, 2009)

Next thread has a link.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

"Next thread" ???? 

I must be missing it too.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw what you posted going into your post history. It appears to be one of those ads generated by the search engine based upon your personal browsing history. Not all of us get the same ads. Perhaps your pop-up blocker can be adjusted to suppress these. I don't get them with Firefox.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

jrvinson45 said:


> It appears to be one of those ads generated by the search engine based upon your personal browsing history. Not all of us get the same ads.


ROFL. So . . . I just have to read that one more time - "...those ads generated by the search engine based upon _ your personal browsing history_"?

(Sorry. I know. It was cheap. But it was there. Devil made me do it.)


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

It's the age of Big Brother. But Orwell had it wrong. Big Brother is not the government, it's Google and their competitors.


----------



## jrvinson45 (Nov 22, 2003)

gary said:


> ROFL. So . . . I just have to read that one more time - "...those ads generated by the search engine based upon _ your personal browsing history_"?
> 
> (Sorry. I know. It was cheap. But it was there. Devil made me do it.)


 Like. I said, I block pop-ups because I don't want stuff for old people like insurance or ED meds (LOL- right!). What's left of my 401k just lost $6k on the market in the last 30 days, so maybe the ad in question should have been targeted toward me.

A friend of mine recently sent me a picture of a computer keyboard designed for dirty old men (know any?). It had two keys, one labeled Music, and the other labeled porn...


----------



## Buck Laughlin (Jul 2, 2008)

jrvinson45 said:


> It appears to be one of those ads generated by the search engine based upon your personal browsing history. Not all of us get the same ads.


Now you tell me. All this time I thought SOTW was sponsored by Cialis.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

So let me get this straight. Am I the only guy getting the "coed seeks new daddy" ads?


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

jr - my comment was for the OP. In other words, he's complaining to the forum, yet he brought the ads on himself.



jrvinson45 said:


> Like. I said, I block pop-ups...





Buck Laughlin said:


> Now you tell me. All this time I thought SOTW was sponsored by Cialis.


Wouldn't taking Cialis and blocking pop-ups be mutually exclusive? :mrgreen:


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

gary said:


> jr - my comment was for the OP. In other words, he's complaining to the forum, yet he brought the ads on himself.
> 
> Wouldn't taking Cialis and blocking pop-ups be mutually exclusive? :mrgreen:


Funny!


----------



## MartinMusicMan (Jul 13, 2007)

I never even see the ads. They're there. I just don't see 'em.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Not a forum related issue. As others have said, these are browser generated ads.

Closed.


----------

